
Understanding JavaScript Execution Context like never before - atapas
https://blog.greenroots.info/understanding-javascript-execution-context-like-never-before-ckb8x246k00f56hs1nefzpysq
======
pdxandi
Just a general note that the grammar in this article could use some help. I
wanted to continue reading but found myself tripping up and losing my train of
thought. I'd be more specific if I weren't on mobile.

------
kinow
Another good resource for understanding JS execution context:
[https://tylermcginnis.com/ultimate-guide-to-execution-
contex...](https://tylermcginnis.com/ultimate-guide-to-execution-contexts-
hoisting-scopes-and-closures-in-javascript/)

You can use its JavaScript Visualizer to step through the context creation
(ES5, doesn't work too well with ES6): [https://tylermcginnis.com/javascript-
visualizer/](https://tylermcginnis.com/javascript-visualizer/)

------
SahAssar
Using looping gifs everywhere makes it really hard to focus on the text I'm
trying to read.

~~~
whycombagator
Huh?

Maybe my adblocker is blocking some, but I only counted 4 - and 3/4 are
demonstrating execution context. Only 1 is irrelevant.

Also, I thought all gifs looped - or at least, it’s common for them to loop.

~~~
SahAssar
I didn't say that they were all irrelevant, only that they are distracting
when trying to read the textual content.

It's possible to do non-looping or at least pauseable either by using a video
file (like most "gifs" online do these days) or using JS.

Either way, having stuff move around right next to text you want people to
focus on is generally not a good idea.

------
chkaloon
I wonder if I ran this through Google Translate a few times it would become
easier to read.

------
k__
Can't remember the last time I cared about the execution context since I use
arrow functions everywhere.

